# Custom Standard Byke Company



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I had Standard build me a custom 26" intended primarily for BMX racing. I had been riding a Black Market and still love that bike, but wanted to do something different.

This bike is a BLAST to ride / race!


























Oh, a little shameless plug . . . I started a Facebook page for 26" in BMX, creatively called 26 BMX. Take a look and share you BMX related experiences on Facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=374640814364&ref=nf


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

That is badass! Do they do that for anyone? How much did it set you back?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Pretty sweet but I am curious to hear what you changed in the geo to stray from readily available bikes?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like a steeper head angle and a fairly short top tube.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. The build was really two-fold. First, and simplest, Standard sponsors our BMX team and I really loved my Standard 24". So, I just thought it would be cool to ride a Standard 26". I talked to them and we put this one together. 

The differences were intended to make it a touch more racey. So, yes, the headtube is 1 degree steeper than my Black Market, the bb height is .25" taller, and the rear end ever so much shorter. I still run it the same as my BM, but I wanted the option to go 1 link less in the chain with the same gear. And, the top tube us 21.5". People have tried to convince me I'd like a 22", but that feels just a bit long when I ride on.

The overall profile of the bike is a touch taller than I would have loved, but it's purely visual and can't be felt at all riding the bike.

I am getting the fork chromed and should have it back this week.

As for price - they helped me out a bit as our sponsor, but I believe retail for a custom 26" began at $750 and goes up with custom mods. The only real custom thing I added was the engraved logo in the head tube. They included disk mounts, and the geometry specs as part of the build.


----------



## Freddy4130 (Mar 11, 2010)

*So sweet*

I personally believe Standard to be the best bikes out there. I inherrited the very first Shaaman frame ever made. I bought it from Andrew burleson after he and Bobby rode it. Sort of a bucket in the way the break cable mounts were experimetal but cool to have had it.


----------



## Freddy4130 (Mar 11, 2010)

*So sweet*

I personally believe Standard to be the best bikes out there. I inherrited the very first Shaaman frame ever made. I bought it from Andrew burleson after he and Bobby rode it. Sort of a bucket in the way the break cable mounts were experimetal but cool to have had it.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Freddy4130 said:


> I personally believe Standard to be the best bikes out there. I inherrited the very first Shaaman frame ever made. I bought it from Andrew burleson after he and Bobby rode it. Sort of a bucket in the way the break cable mounts were experimetal but cool to have had it.


That is a great bike to have in a collection. This is my 3rd Standard. My wife is riding a 24" Standard as well. Rick and Jess are good people and they build a really nice bike. I'd do a couple things different in the process, just because I have learned so much, but I'd do it again with them.


----------



## Freddy4130 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dude I wish I still had it. Long story but I'm sure some punk kid is letting it rust under his trailer.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Freddy4130 said:


> Dude I wish I still had it. Long story but I'm sure some punk kid is letting it rust under his trailer.


Sad to say it, but you are probably right. Then again, you never know. I found my 1985 PK RIpper last year after selling it in 1986.


----------

